# 70 gallon rainforest orchidarium journal.



## ChrisFL (May 2, 2007)

Hi folks, I just got an Oceanic reef ready 70 gallon, 36" wide x 18" deep x 24" tall with the intention of making it into a fully automated orchidarium for growing lowland to low upland rainforest orchid species, primarily Bulbophyllum from Papua New Guinea and the Western Pacific Warm Pool region. This means that the tank will need to have high humidity, high moisture supply, yet still maintain hearty fresh air supply and strong internal air circulation. Construction may be slowish, as funds and time allow. I will post updates as I go.

Here's the tank on the "stand":


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Very nice setup..please do keep us posted. I would like to see the construction of this setup..


----------



## ChrisFL (May 2, 2007)

The air in the apartment is way too dry, so I need a timeable, reliable way of humidifying the tank when fresh air is being fanned in. I bought a $30 Reli-On cool mist ultrasonic humidifier and plumbed it using 3/4" ID flexible tubing to one of the the 1" bulkheads in the bottom of the overflow. The fog emanates pleasantly from the the slats of the overflow tower and rapidly fills the tank. This fogger will run when a fan, which will be plumbed to the second overflow drain hole, is pumping fresh air into the tank.


----------



## ChrisFL (May 2, 2007)

My ADDA waterproof fans came in two days ago. The 60 mm one will pump fresh air from the overflow drain and the 92 mm will provide strong internal air circulation. I cannot recommend these fans highly enough. They will run even if completely submerged.


----------



## ChrisFL (May 2, 2007)

So I had to figure out a way to mount a 60 mm fan to pull air from a 1" hole of the overflow bulkhead in the tight space of the overflow box. So I picked up a PVC electrical access box and set the fan 45 degrees relative to the intake end to give a smooth angled transition from the 60 mm fan diameter to the 1" intake. I sealed the edges with great stuff foam, and will trim off the excess using a utility knife when it fully cures. I won't put a lid on the electrical box to allow the push side of the fan to vent to the tank without restriction.


----------



## ChrisFL (May 2, 2007)

Just got the acrylic top, custom cut 3/8" cell cast with holes drilled for the mister bulkheads and the mounting screws for the internal circulation fans. Note the gaps to vent the air being pushed into the tank to make it a flow through air system.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome. Why'd you choose the cool mist, over any other humidfyers?


----------



## ChrisFL (May 2, 2007)

Nick, I wanted something remote, out of the tank, so I didn't have to worry about a basin with a constant water level such as an in-tank ultrasonic. The cool mist is essentially a remote ultrasonic humidifier with a self-adjusting water level and a large reservoir that can last weeks.


----------



## ChrisFL (May 2, 2007)

So I just installed the electrical box with the intake fan and wired it up. When you stick your hand/face near the side slats in the acrylic top, you can really feel the air pushing out. I think it's going to work perfectly. Also attached is an image of the lid with the internal circulation fan mounted.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

This is going to be sweet! Have you decided on lighting yet?


----------



## ChrisFL (May 2, 2007)

36" 6 x 39 watt HO t5 from Current.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

very cool, lve the stand. cant wait to see it done.


----------



## ChrisFL (May 2, 2007)

Jungle_John said:


> very cool, lve the stand. cant wait to see it done.


LOL. $49.95 at Ikea.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't trust an aquarium on Ikea furniture, but for a vivarium I think you got a steal on that stand!


----------



## ChrisFL (May 2, 2007)

My weather station came in today. Awesome. With the bottom filled with a little bit of water, the tank maintains ambient humidity of 72%, WITHOUT the fogger running, even with the fresh air pumping in. The apt humidity is 46%. Now I gotta get a surge protector and timers.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Can't wait for it to be finished.
I use the Reli-On Ultrasonic Humidifier to Fog My Tanks


----------



## ChrisFL (May 2, 2007)

To support the false bottom, I used small unglazed, unsealed (no wax) terracotta pot saucers. The terracotta wicks water with it's porous structure, making it easy to evaporate into RH. So far, it gives a boost of 4-5% over the ambient, and it also helps sustain the occasional boost from the fogger. Once plants are in, the ambient RH will also in increase significantly.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

with all the detail, you're putting in. i know it's going to be incredible


----------



## ChrisFL (May 2, 2007)

Just to give everyone fair warning, this isn't intended to be naturalistic at all in the typical vivarium sense. It's primary goal isn't aesthetics, it's to be a successful grow area for the orchid species that will have to call it home. So it might be exceptionally ugly by naturalistic viv standards.


----------



## ChrisFL (May 2, 2007)

Most of the plants are mounted, so to accommodate hanging them, I wrapped two sides (the back in the far side) in hardware cloth. This is the last step until May, most likely, since I can't afford the misting kit and lighting until next paycheck.


----------



## ChrisFL (May 2, 2007)

Kit came today.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks like a good start and the only suggestion I would have is that is a rather shallow false bottom, which will fill with water rather fast. For a better look you may want to ditch the false bottom and go with a leca base. Also consider a drain or siphon method to drain as needed.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm all about the sterile/functional orchidarium. I'm jealous mine isn't as big. What kinds or orchids?
Jeff


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm not sure being that shallow is a problem as long as there is a drain, but I didn't see one. What do you plan on keeping in there orchids-wise? Will there be any animals as well or plants only?


----------



## rutledgek (May 5, 2008)

I know the thread is old, but any updates?


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

He must have gotten another check by now! 

C'mon please update, we're wondering how this turned out so far!


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi guys, I apologize for taking so long to update. I have 50 species in it so far.


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

How quiet are those ADDA fans? Looks love the orchids! Im looking for some to put in my PDF tank any suggestions?


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

wow!, amazing, very well done.


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

ckreef said:


> How quiet are those ADDA fans? Looks love the orchids! Im looking for some to put in my PDF tank any suggestions?



The ADDA fans are very quiet. I live in an efficiency apartment, and have no trouble sleeping with them on. The fans on the t5 fixture are much much louder. 

Any small, common Bulbophyllum species should do great in a dart tank, 

Bulbo. lasiochilum
Bulbo. fascinator
Bulbo. odoratissimum
Bulbo. mirum

Would be great first bulbos.


----------



## psychedelicwonders (Oct 15, 2008)

You mentioned a weather station in the begining thread and I believe it is taht white thing in the middle of the back glass, am I correct?

What exactly does this thing do?


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah, im really jealous, i just fell in love with bulbs. I've got B. frostii, and moniliforme. Im getting lasiochilum, and a few others next week, and also have a Cirrhopetalum cf thaiorum. I just repoted them about a week ago, and my frostii is going into spike or starting another psuedobulb, but i think being fall its blooming. Anyways thats an AMAZING tank you have going there, hope to see some pictures of blooms, and just great looking foliage, and small bulbs you got their. Starting on my collection, needing to know what im missing. Is that a medusae in there in bloom?


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks awsome. You could intergrate some frogs? What about the top though--won't the acrylic warp over time?


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

Your tank is awesome! I really like your ventilation/circulation design using the overflow as a 'weather station'  very creative. You should post some pics on orchidboard.com, those guys would get a kick out of your orchidarium!


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

awesome!where do you get those fans?


----------

